# 13 weeks - what should I be doing?



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

We've had our pup for 3.5 weeks now and have started to settle in. Which makes me realize I'm sure there are things I haven't done yet that I need to start. Note he has not touched outdoor ground as yet, we carry him if outside. I have started varying degrees of the following:
- crate training
- brushing teeth daily
- bathing approx weekly
- trimmed nails approx weekly
- grooming (brushing) daily - though we need to transition how this happens. Currently he cuddles in my lap and falls asleep while I groom him which really isn't the best position or method!
- training: sit, down, heel. 
- collar and leash training indoors. 
- stairs: just yesterday he started going down one set of steps we had (which thankfully is just two steps) but he's still a bit apprehensive about it. He has only gone up two steps. We've blocked off stairs to the rest of the house. 
- people socialization: we didn't quite hit dunbars suggestion of 100 people by 12 weeks but that would have been pretty tough as we got him at 10 weeks. He's probably met 40ish people well plus a giant family gathering with 30+ people at our place (where unfortunately he had his first encounter with many people who weren't crazy about dogs and didn't want to be licked and cuddled by him!). We're happy that as of now he's a people lover - wags his tail and want to kiss everyone he sees. 
- hugs and cuddles 100X a day minimum 😀

I'm interested in your thoughts on these items:
- hair cutting. I'm told I should cut the hair around his butt, penis, and under his feet, between toes. I have no idea how to do this but because he doesn't have all shots yet, whatever I do would have to be done by me at home so I'd love if there was a video or something I could see. Chances are I would continue to do much of this myself after anyway (I still cut my 9 year old son's hair!). 
- ear cleaning and ear hair maintenance. I have no idea what to do here and video again would help. Note I lean towards minimal products and natural products where possible. 
- anything else you think I'm missing???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

sfrt said:


> We've had our pup for 3.5 weeks now and have started to settle in. Which makes me realize I'm sure there are things I haven't done yet that I need to start. Note he has not touched outdoor ground as yet, we carry him if outside.


I'm concerned that you haven't allowed your 13.5 weeks old puppy to experience a variety of surfaces outside your home. At this point he should have already started this type of socialization.

The *AVSAB Position Statement On Puppy Socialization* does not say that owners should carry their puppies outdoors until they've received all shots.

*THE PRIMARY AND MOST IMPORTANT* time for puppy socialization is the first three months of life. During this time puppies should be exposed to as many new people, animals, stimuli and environments as can be achieved safely and without causing over-stimulation manifested as excessive fear, withdrawal or avoidance behavior.
*For this reason, the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior believes it should be the standard of care for puppies to receive such socialization before they are fully vaccinated.*


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

sfrt said:


> I'm interested in your thoughts on these items:
> - hair cutting. I'm told I should cut the hair around his butt, penis, and under his feet, between toes. I have no idea how to do this but because he doesn't have all shots yet, whatever I do would have to be done by me at home so I'd love if there was a video or something I could see. Chances are I would continue to do much of this myself after anyway (I still cut my 9 year old son's hair!).
> - ear cleaning and ear hair maintenance. I have no idea what to do here and video again would help. Note I lean towards minimal products and natural products where possible.
> - anything else you think I'm missing???


Food for thought...you don't have to cut his hair. Ever since Emmie finished blowing coat, I don't trim her at all, not even her butt or feet. She rarely gets poop stuck in her fur and I found that leaves or other debris that stick to her feet also occurred with shorter hair. I love fluffy paws and haven't found keeping them clean to be too big a challenge and traction issues haven't been a problem.

I also don't trim her ear hair or put products in her ears at all. I think it's much healthier, but again this is something you can decide for your puppy.

All great questions; thanks for asking and starting this discussion. You'll get a variety of responses so just weigh what works best for you and I'm sure your puppy will be fine. I can tell already you're a wonderful Hav mama.


----------



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

MarinaGirl said:


> Food for thought. You don't have to cut his hair. I don't trim Emmie at all, not even her butt or feet. She rarely gets poop stuck in her fur and I find the leaves or other debris that stick to her feet also occurs with shorter hair. I like fluffy paws and haven't found keeping them clean to be a challenge.
> 
> I also don't trim her ear hair or put products in her ears at all. I think it's healthier but again, this is something that you can decide for your puppy.
> 
> All great questions; thanks for asking and starting this discussion. You'll get a variety of responses so just weigh what works best for you and your puppy will be fine. I can tell already you're a wonderful Hav mama.


Thanks for this input, very helpful - but I have to tell you I'm a hav-papa, not mama! &#128512;

When we first got him we assumed we'd keep him clipped short as my daughter experienced allergies with my sisters Havanese just from the stuff he carried on his hair from outside. She's had a bit of allergies off and on but nothing major. But ive found I really love the look of his hair as it grows out and who knows, we may reverse our initial decision!
I also love the fluff he's getting on the paws and don't really want to do anything with that - but I'm thinking is causing him to slide as he chases us and it seems to be throwing off his "traction control system" &#128521; It's the only way I can keep winning!
The butt is something I think may be something I have to do as the fluff seems to have gotten out of place and now sometimes he gets a bit stuck there. Thanks again!


----------



## HaleysHavanese (Mar 16, 2016)

Want to follow this thread because Sam is the same age and I'd love to hear everyone's input. He was born 1-20-16. When is your guy's birthday? 
Oh, and just by the way, I trimmed his booty the end of the first week he was home! He had a bout of loose poop and I could not stand it in the hair. Matter of fact, I've trimmed it once again since then!! I don't know, might not be the best thing to do but I am not going to have a poopy butt! 
I am wondering about the hair on their feet too....it is so stinkin cute when Sam runs after a ball and slides across the floor but I'm afraid he's going to smack into the wall sometimes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Trimming in between the paw pads is actually quite important. Long fur their causes traction issues, like you mentioned, and can easily mat and become quite painful without you even noticing it. I have no problem trimming our dogs' pad fur (our little one requires two people, but ya know...), but I would recommend you ask a groomer, your breeder, or your vet to show you how to do so safely. I'd also recommend plucking ear hair. It doesn't have to be extensive, but excess ear hair can lead to build up, which can cause some pretty nasty health issues. Nino is a crazy 3.5 month old, and he sits better for ear hair plucking than he does brushing  I just use my fingers, grab a few hairs (not too many), and pluck. Simple as that. The most protesting he does is lay on the ear I'm plucking, which gives me a nice opportunity to pluck the other.

I also urge you to allow your dog to walk outside. Many breeders bring young puppies on woods walks with absolutely no issue. Not sure why you are still carrying a 3 month old outside, but it isn't necessary. We were a bit worried about parvo at first, but our breeder raised a great point: most people who bring puppies home have no idea about the risks with a puppy that hasn't had all 3 sets of vaccinations, and the majority of those are fine. As long as you are careful and use common sense (don't walk your dog in an area that has heavy dog traffic), you will be fine. Allowing puppy to walk on a variety of surfaces is vital socialization.

Puppy K is another important thing. Find a training center in your area (your breeder should have a few recommendations) that offers a puppy class and register him ASAP. Very important for socialization, manners, and you can learn quite a bit from it too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm concerned that you haven't allowed your 13.5 weeks old puppy to experience a variety of surfaces outside your home. At this point he should have already started this type of socialization.
> 
> The *AVSAB Position Statement On Puppy Socialization* does not say that owners should carry their puppies outdoors until they've received all shots.
> 
> ...


Exactly same thoughts


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hershey will be 13 weeks on Tuesday and he has been walking the neighbourhood streets since we brought him home. He knows all the neighbours now and has met every breed and size of dog I could possibly introduce him to. Of course I know all the dogs well and the owners and Hershey loves the whole experience. He hears lawn mowers and motorcycles, school buses garbage trucks you name it he is hearing it and he doesn't appear to be gun shy at all. I did the same thing with Oliver when he was little and it worked great. The more they can experience with your help and calming approach the better the adult dog. Ollie is a very relaxed, laid back guy. I hope Hershey will be too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Hershey will be 13 weeks on Tuesday and he has been walking the neighbourhood streets since we brought him home. He knows all the neighbours now and has met every breed and size of dog I could possibly introduce him to. Of course I know all the dogs well and the owners and Hershey loves the whole experience. He hears lawn mowers and motorcycles, school buses garbage trucks you name it he is hearing it and he doesn't appear to be gun shy at all. I did the same thing with Oliver when he was little and it worked great. The more they can experience with your help and calming approach the better the adult dog. Ollie is a very relaxed, laid back guy. I hope Hershey will be too.


you Ollie and Hershey rock :drum:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I yse a solution of about a tsp of Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar, an 1/4 tsp of Witch Hazel and 1/4 cup distilled water to clean Leo and Rexy's ear. Daily I dip a cotton swab in the solution and swab out the ears. Then when I bath them I use a dropper to put some solution in their ears, squish it around, let them shake and give them a bath. After I dry them I use a tissue to make sure their ears are dry. 
I found that I needed to get some hair out of their ears to open them up. Rexy's ears got a bit itchy with some dark waxiness. I suspected yeast. I cleared out some of the hair, swabbed Polysporin in 3 days in a row. Bathed him and cleaned the ears with the vinegar solution then used the vinegar solution morning and night for a couple of weeks. Then moved to just mornings.


----------



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

Message heard and received about taking him out. I spent a good five minutes feeling like a bad dog-daddy. Fact is I just want to do what's best for him like anyone else would and am working with what I've been told. When I heard people saying there could be fatal consequences from him sniffing infected urine etc on sidewalks I was obviously worried. That said I do appreciate the advice and completely am on the same page that he needs exposure, socialization 

So five minutes later ... I took him out for a neighborhood walk. He loved it. I did my best to pry the various things out of his mouth but im sure he snuck one or two things in. 
Was very proud of him obeying the heel and sit commands so well that I've taught him indoors so far. We all had a blast!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, you don't need to feel like a bad doggy daddy! We all need to learn. Sometimes, when everyone responds right on top of each other, it can seem like we're ganging up on you, but that's not our intention. We are just passionate about our breed, and want to share what we have learned, so that you can have the same awesome experience with them that we have!


----------



## sfrt (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to our walks today!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You're a great Hav daddy; open to learning how to best care for your puppy. I too continue to learn things from fellow forum members everyday!

To quote Maya Angelou, "I did then what I knew how to do. Now that I know better, I do better."


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You are not a bad daddy at all. You were just doing what you had learned about protecting a young puppy before he had all his vaccines. It is a balancing act to give them the socialization and the protection. I can tell you will use good common sense and take him where there is less chance of picking up anything, but still allow him the experiences he needs to be social and well adjusted. We all have that worry in the back of our minds about the diseases they can pick up, but taking them out and keeping a good watchful eye while doing it works pretty well. Enjoy your walks with your new baby.


----------

